# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release zZstuffCalcv0.13 Alcatel, Pantech, Huawei, ZTE

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release zZstuffCalcv0.13 Alcatel, Pantech, Huawei, ZTE*  *You still not have zZKey? Really more hot news in the way.*  *What New:* *---------------------------------
Alcatel OT113
Alcatel OT233
Alcatel OT297
Alcatel OT1801
Alcatel OT720G
Alcatel OTDS1D  Huawei G6005 
Pantech PS7000
Pantech PW6010
Pantech PW8000s 
ZTE S505
ZTE-G S505  
- Alcatel via Country/Operator updated with new models and all new providerID 
- BrandModel Finder, (Unique and Exclusive Standalone in the World with 83.200 records)
Last TACFAC of Nokia, Samsung, HTC, chinnese models added (more than 400 new records)
  Quote:
     With our BrandModel Finder now is possible:
- Know the exact model you have in your hands.
- In the case of Nokias, just insert the imei, also is possible to know generation and the type of RM/RH/RX, eg:
351655050000005 - Nokia 100, 1000 - RH-130 (Infineon X-Gold 113)
- Sometimes we do not have the phone in our hands, but the customer  calls us and tells us the IMEI, and with this way we can tell the  customer if we can unlock/flash/repair the phone.     
--------------------------------------*  *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

